# Rat sneezed in my eye.



## Username (Jul 5, 2008)

my new rat sneezed in my eye 8O when i was kneeling down to fix the cage door. i rinsed my eye, but i cant help but kinda worry, should i worry about anything?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Extremely few communicable illnesses between rats and humans, you're just fine.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

You'll be fine  I can't even count the time's I've been sneezed on .. eye and other places LOL 

Maybe just keep a rat sized tissue at hand in case there's a next time? "Gazoontite!"


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

:lol: I say Gesundheit to my boys too... and then go OMG URI! *panicpanicpanic* Oh no wait. He's okay. :lol:


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i love it when my ratties sneeze, i just think it is so cute!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

that's not bad.. Figgy was cleaning my teeth yesterday and he sneezed in my mouth 8O


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

MariHxc said:


> that's not bad.. Figgy was cleaning my teeth yesterday and he sneezed in my mouth 8O


LOL

Fang was giving my nose a clean the other day and sneezed up my nostril. I'll take the eye any day


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Ah yes, rattie showers. Must be their way of telling their humans that they smell :lol:


----------



## triffeh (Jun 3, 2008)

Mine enjoy shoving their noses into my ear and sniffing deeply a few times, then sneezing.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

:lol: thankfully mine haven't sneezed in my eyes, ears or up my nose yet lol max does like to shove his nose in my ears though!


----------



## triffeh (Jun 3, 2008)

> Laughing thankfully mine haven't sneezed in my eyes, ears or up my nose yet lol max does like to shove his nose in my ears though!



Don't worry, it's coming.


----------

